# help pic a monitor, PLEEEEEASE ! lol



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might check Viewsonic's monitors. I've been happy with the last three I've bought.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/p/10027543524?iid=264852415878

i kinda like this one
https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VX...1&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-28&tag=googhydr-20

and this one. little over budget, but is larger, and no need to mess with the stand, so ...
https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VX...1&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-28&tag=googhydr-20

cheaper, and maybe good enough ?
https://www.amazon.com/HP-22-inch-M...11&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-7&tag=googhydr-20

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-SB220Q-...11&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-2&tag=googhydr-20

https://www.amazon.com/HP-Pavilion-...11&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-1&tag=googhydr-20


is LED any better ?
https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VA...s=p_36:1253505011&rnid=386442011&s=pc&sr=1-33


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am doing a little research = good grief . 

IPS vs LED ?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Fixnt; I'd review this and other such information to see how the features meet your use demands:
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ips-in-plane-switching-definition,5748.html


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

IPS provides a wider viewing angle so it won't wash out if you tend to move from directly in front of it. Probably not needed for your setup.

It seems to be agreed that 1080 is great for 21 ~ 24 screens. Bigger screens will/can use a higher resolution so you'd need to be sure your Graphics card can deliver that.

The 1080 monitors are cheap since the higher res stuff is pushing them down. You'll be buying at a bargain price if you shop around a little.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Good news maybe. If you can find the specs on the dead one and it says VESA hole pattern, the new one one will probably match.


If you are not a power user whatever Sams, Costo or Best buy has on sale will probably meet your needs.


I saw no improvement with HDMI over VGA so buy what works for you.


I am pleased with the 24" Samsung I bought at Sams for $89.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

The following is a good read on resolution if you can get through it without nodding off, as I usually do on similar stuff.

Resolution Explained


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

UPDATE

i was bouncing around on the net, and i came across OFFFICE DEPOT. they had 1, just one, in this entire area, HP24yh for 99.99 on sale, 108 otd, so i drug out the ol-lady and made her buy me lunch lol.
i am on it right now. 
so far, i like it just fine. just have to play around with the settings, its kinda bright right now. 

anyway, thank you for all the help


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol.
Next thing he'll ask which Cable to use to hook it up to the Workstation.
DVI or VGA?

HDMI or DisplayPort?

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Lol.
> Next thing he'll ask which Cable to use to hook it up to the Workstation.
> DVI or VGA?
> 
> ...


i'm try'n to come up with a good comeback, i got nuthin :biggrin2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

an unintended consequence. this 24" monitor is really larger than i need or want, but i'm not taking it back. so i pushed it back on my desk, and now i have about 1' more desk area.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> an unintended consequence. this 24" monitor is really larger than i need or want, but i'm not taking it back. so i pushed it back on my desk, and now i have about 1' more desk area.





You will rapidly adjust to it and wonder how you ever did without it though some 100% fluid web pages will be far to wide to be enjoyable.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i know. but, if i had known and could have got a 22" cheaper, i would have done that. i really liked my old monitor. and, the old one had a shiny screen, glass? idk. and yes, it had some glare now and then, i compensated. this one has the typical screen on it, and a supposed "anti-glare", and i am getting hot spots i can't avoid


----------

